# Dog helps homeless man in fight



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Xa71Ds44Sw

See if we can start another threadnaught here. This time a dog attacks someone for good reason. Ever wonder if an untrained dog could help you when all the chips are really in? Sometimes it can happen. This kind of dog is rare but they are out there.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good boy!What a feisty little guy!And he zeroed in on the bad guy,didn't get excited and start snapping at everyone.

My brother ended up in a fight once while walking with our family dog(collie)and Rocky held on to the guy's leg and never let go until the fight was over.My Yorkie would kick butt and take names,lol!Samson and Misty idk.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

That poor dog got tossed pretty good. That seemed to really amp it up. I did notice that you heard lots of get the dog or not the dog, so people there seemed concerned about the dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is one I seen recently. It's unclesr if bricks were being thrown at the man or dogs, but dogs responded--no one was hurt terribly--not bad to watch.

http://youtu.be/-eOydTKeMzk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Both videos dogs know exactly who the threat is and try to end the madness.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Here is one I seen recently. It's unclesr if bricks were being thrown at the man or dogs, but dogs responded--no one was hurt terribly--not bad to watch.
> 
> http://youtu.be/-eOydTKeMzk


Wow!Once again impressive how those dogs focused on only the correct target.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Violence posts. Going for the cheap thrill? I don't see the purpose. Sick. We know it happens its very sad and depressing. Thanks....


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Get over yourself


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

I think what Baillif was trying to point out is that almost all dog owners (even those with so called trained PP dogs) have a *False Sense of Security* that their dog will protect them in a Real Life on the Street… violent encounter.

I've read lots of post about how someone's fur baby stopped a home invasion. 

_It is extremely rare_ that a pet dog with no training (let alone a trained one) will go to War for its owner, but Bailiff has already pointed that out.

A professional PP dog trainer ensures that they train the dog in as many different venues as possible, they use bite suits, hidden sleeves, and Real Civil work (no equipment) - rarely will they use a stick & sleeve like sport dogs, _and never on a Sport Field with Blinds_.

We train our dogs for every possible scenario we can think of, because until you have tried it you just don't know.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6f81gvlfCE

And just because you have worked the dog through any issues it may have had, _does not mean it will react the same way in real life._

The dog in the video that Baillif posted is Warrior!

As they say, *"It is not the size of the dog in the fight that matters, it is the size of the Fight in the dog"*



Kim

*ps*; The Title of the Forum subject is; *Aggression (the good, the bad & the ugly*….....so yeah... get over yourself.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aww don't "sweat it" Baillif "some" of us get the "greater" point! Maybe "because" it was not a "Pit" ??? People "hate" ??? Bottom line ...not every dog is willing to engage in "conflict" with a Human being!!

This dog was! So big big props to him in my view! 

My guy "Rocky" has shown me that he is more than willing to defend "Daddy" in the face of "attacking" dogs and very much to his credit, "he" actually kept "me" from making a "bad" situation worse by "breaking training???" Uncontrolled Pitt encounter, I saw a serious issues "Rocky" GSD did not?? "Rocky was right!

"Sometimes" Daddy is screwed to tight!!" Rocky is not a PPD so I have no idea what he would do if I encountered a "situation" with a "person???" But safe to safe to say, were that to happen??

That "person" would find themselves in very deep crap! My dogs know "Daddy" has there back! 

Nuff said!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good dog! Hope he/she suffered no long term injuries.

ETA, nice video Kim!


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you Nigel!


Kim


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Bailiff and Kim, do you think there is any way of predicting or making a good guess whether a pet type dog would go to war with you? I mean, if you had to evaluate several dogs for this, what would you look for?


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

newlie said:


> Bailiff and Kim, do you think there is any way of predicting or making a good guess whether a pet type dog would go to war with you? I mean, if you had to evaluate several dogs for this, what would you look for?


You can make a good guess based on experience, and 98% of the time you will probably be right.

In the end, it will be what it will be. Train often Train hard and hope that you never have to test you and your K9 Partners skills.


Kim


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Do you guys ever think one dog encourages another dog to protect ?


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Pirates Lair said:


> You can make a good guess based on experience, and 98% of the time you will probably be right.
> 
> In the end, it will be what it will be. Train often Train hard and hope that you never have to test you and your K9 Partners skills.
> 
> ...


So, can you qualify what your guess would be based on? This is just general curiosity, not really about my dog...


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

newlie said:


> So, can you qualify what your guess would be based on? This is just general curiosity, not really about my dog...


*I don't believe anyone *; can just walk up and look at a dog, any dog ....and answer that question honestly.

In my mind, and experience my personal dogs would go to war for me or my immediate family in which they interact with regularly.

People toss out the word "Bond/Bonding" with your dog when they really have no idea what a Bond is.

The old saying "you can fool some of the people some of the time and ..."

You can never fool your dog, your either partners or your not.

Kim


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Its hard to imagine a german shepherd or any dog not being bonded to their owner/ family, both are missing out on so much if so but i suppose this happens??? I would think it depends if the dog has enough nerve to defend its family/owner training or no training. A dangerous encounter will kick in survival instincts fight or flight.


----------

